# Avatar/pic upload



## Aw3bb (Jan 27, 2013)

I can't fig out how to rotate my avatar. My internet access is thru my iPhone5, the pic is straight on the phone and when I bring it into my profile but comes out sideways. Didn't care at first but now am getn annoyed by not bein able to fig it out. Also can I post pics from my phone? I'm not that techy as I've demonstrated...?


----------



## FireStarter451 (Feb 20, 2013)

Sounds like it's time for some trial and error. You can always just rotate an extra 90 degress and then upload to see what happens. 

Some things just work better on a computer :dunno:


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

I had this issue. I just cropped it and it worked. I believe the pic was too tall originally.


----------



## Aw3bb (Jan 27, 2013)

Nice! Thnx! Now how bout the pics? Do I have to go thru URL or is there easier way from iPhone?


----------

